# New Rare, color?



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i've had my girl for 4 years, but i know she is a very rare and i was wondering what color you would call it?








ok sorry i couldn't resist!! i was filling up water troughs, and i sprayed my girl (she loves it!) when i put the hose up and come back she had rolled! and looked like some kind of wild appy!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

that is so cool


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmmm, she looks kind of like a Mudaloosa to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oooh mudaloosa! i think i like this new designer breed!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Our cremello used to look like that all the time!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahah thats awesome!!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm, interesting...

I would call this some type of seasonal brindle IMHO.

Perhaps a 24 hour brindle specifically? 

Me likey.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

24 hour brindle has to be right!! is there any way to test for this sure fire? because she didn't look like this early today when i went to check on her :/ it already passed


----------

